# Iraqi Dinar



## Ivelhurst (Dec 23, 2012)

Anyone invested in the Iraqi dinar? If so what are your thoughts?


----------



## sub0 (Jan 28, 2010)

Sorry, i never invested in iraqi dinar 

Did you invested and if yes then how's your experience ?


----------



## Ivelhurst (Dec 23, 2012)

Just waiting to see how it goes. Nothing has changed so far but some of the pundits are saying it can go only one way and the is UP!! Lots of oil. gas & minerals in Iraq so we shall see what happens!


----------

